# Price Check



## avsmusic1 (Apr 9, 2007)

I am strongly concidering buying a 226 for my first gun. It will be used mostly for target shooting with a very occasional CC. My main question is what is a good price for a used one? There is a local store to me that has one for $550 and I'm wondering if that is a good price. Thanks!!


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

*sig*

depends what kind of condition its in. if you don't know a lot about guns you should take someone w/you that does to look at it. any sig in good condition is worth what hes asking.


----------

